# Something I've been working on - 4th order bandpass box



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a buddy in DC who likes to come up for me to do work for him. I've built enclosure for him for: 
8" tang band (non neos) [email protected]
MA Audio MAW15 [email protected]
RE SE 12 [email protected]

And some others....

Well the last enclosure I built for him for the RE was about 6 weeks ago, his design, and he's not happy with it at all. He let me design this one for him. Although I wanted to do a 6th order through the rear deck, he said absolutely no way. So this is where we compromised.

RE SE 12 (old style)
1.25 rear chamber
.75 front chamber
75 sq in of port 
75 hz tuning frequency
double baffle mount for the sub

Response estimate for cabin gain (+/- 3db from 20hz to 97 hz):









And some quick pictures of the build:

























I have a little more work to do on it, such as routing power wires and making the seal from the front panel better, but for the most part, here she is.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

My friend drove up from DC to Pittsburgh this weekend to get this thing in. 

Between me suffering a knee injury and **** just not working out right, the box finally went in tonight. I have to say: I'm impressed. It's a RE SE old school 12 running off of a JBL 600.1. The in-car response is exactly like the model shows, except with a slight response bump at the in-car resonant frequency. There's a weird dip between the 90-110hz range which is caused by his comp amp cutting off the low frequencies early (even with no crossover set on it). 

The car is a 5th gen Maxmia. 

Front speakers are done up with DD components in factory locations. Rear door speakers are kenwood coaxials (just for fill). Speakers were fit in factory modified plastic baffles and no door deadening. 

With the exception of not being able to run active due to the crappy amp crossovers (35-400hz lowpass, or 35-400hz highpass on all channels) I'm very happy with it. 

He'll be coming back over the summer to get two 15's put in a wall, and this box will end up his Pathfinder, and I'll get to do some real active tweaking. 

No pictures, but everything looks factory. Nothing to see.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Nice work.


----------



## MKjiVe (Jan 4, 2011)

Very nice.


----------

